# Looking for a AFAW universal Blank



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Im looking for a AFAW universal blank, Already tried Tommy, and Steve Austin, anyone else have any suggestions?Fishsticks no longer carry them.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow. If Tommy doesn't have one or can't get one I would be warry. Could go the way of WRI and have an unsure future. I sure hope they come back because they filled a great niche


----------



## mp10s (May 2, 2009)

Steve Austin 
says he is getting a shipment 
in a few weeks.


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Dreamweaver.com*

I know that Barry Weaver has a dozen Esyuaries coming in. I think the builders have to buy in bulk and Barry went in with at least one other builder to get the Estuary blanks. Don't know but seems tough to get an AFAW blank. Went with a CTS to fill that gap. Let us know if you find one and good luck.


----------

